# Posts per page



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2013)

Up until today threads have been showing me 30 posts per page, and then I reset some of my settings (Because apparently it just decided to start subbing me to threads again and I had to turn that off).
Now, I cant get more than 20 posts per page.  I tried default and it was 10, and the only options aside from default are 10(redundant) and 20.


----------



## Rabulias (Feb 12, 2013)

I had noticed this, too, starting a couple weeks ago. I assumed it was to lessen the load on the server, but now that we're on the super uber server, maybe this can be adjusted? Pretty please?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 12, 2013)

The default has been 10 for at least three years. 

Maybe the custom settings reset when we installed vbulletin 4 in December. I'll take a look when I get chance!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 13, 2013)

I used to set mine to 40, FWIW.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mark CMG said:


> I used to set mine to 40, FWIW.



Same - I liked that I could choose to not use the default.


----------



## Rabulias (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, 40 posts per page was my preferred setting as well. Looks like it can be set via the *User-Settable Maximum Displayed Posts* setting.

Third option down on this page:
https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/main/options_threaddisplay


----------



## Nikosandros (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, right now there is a choice. You can display 10, 20 or "forum default. However, I agree with the others that I'd prefer to have an option to display more than 20 posts per page. IIRC on rpg.net you can set it to as high as 60 posts per page.


----------



## Rabulias (Jun 5, 2013)

Now that the majority of the Kickstarter rewards have been handed out, can someone look at adjusting this setting?


----------



## Rabulias (Oct 14, 2013)

Bump with a "pretty please?" on top.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Nov 12, 2013)

So was this an accidental casualty of an upgrade or was it intentional to increase page hits?


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 18, 2015)

I would like an option to show 50 posts per page, please.


----------

